# Aportes a las cátedras de electrónica y electricidad automotriz



## Jessi (Sep 23, 2009)

Necesito su colaboración... tengo que presentar el mayor número posible de aportes a mis materias, espero que me puedan ayudar con links, investigaciones, documentales, proyectos, etc. Todo lo referente a los ultimos avances tecnólogicos en elctrónica y electricidad automotriz será bienvenido.
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## maligno (Nov 19, 2009)

adonde se te envia?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 19, 2009)

maligno dijo:


> adonde se te envia?


¿Seria posible aqui mismo?  ''Todos aprendemos de todo y de todos''.- :estudiando:


----------



## alejandro0 (Feb 4, 2010)

alguien sabe como hacer un probador de valvulas IAC de cuatro termunales y valvulas de ralenti de dos terminales quisiera un circuito si alguin lo tien pasenlo por que pregunte por un uno en Mexico y esta en $3500 pesos


----------



## lolo79 (Feb 5, 2010)

Que tal, a que te refieres ya que para automovil hay muchas cosas dime y si puedo te ayudo, respecto el probador de valvual iac se hace en base a los motores a pasos ya que las valvulas son eso. Busca la info para motores a pasos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mira este video para las valvulas IAC
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-34549539-probador-y-calibrador-de-valvulas-iac-o-ais-dr9-_JM_


Para las de ralenti simplemente tiene dos estados, conociendo la tension de trabajo y su corriente, simplemente darle la tension con una llave de corte ON/OFF


----------



## alejandro0 (Feb 7, 2010)

si eso es loq ue queiro hacer pero no tendras un diagrama para ese tipo de probador


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

He leido poco al respecto y encuentro dos cosas distintas, algunos dicen que son motor paso a paso y otros dicen que no. Quizas algun auto utilice de un tipo y otros de otros..

Habria que empezar por ahi en averiguar como son realmente y hacer algo para hacerlas abrir y cerrar. Si son analogicas con un simple potenciometro y una etapa de potencia  se puede hacer. Si es un motor paso a paso es un poco mas complicada desde el momento que lleva una etapa mas.

Si estas en el tema de las valvulas habria que ver las hojas tecnicas para ver que parametros tienen y lo diseñamos..


----------



## lolo79 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lo de las valvulas que no es el tema principal pero esta ganando terreno, a como yo lo hago y no me complico ya que le hago uno a un cliente que tiene refaccionarias y lo he probado con 4 valvulas diferentes que son como que las mas comerciales 3 de gm, 1 de vw pointer y todas me funcionan como motor a pasos, pero 1 de ford es como un selenoide de 2 terminales esa me imagino que funciona con PWM para calibrar la entrada de aire ya que si la conectas a 12 volts solo hace un paso, para la parte de potencia es con un puente H y el control es con micro con control para motor a pasos.


----------

